# Several of last nights rides......



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

.....have still not processed to my uBer phone OR my dashboard ....sometimes on busy nights they have taken at least 30 minutes to post but never longer than this....good thing I am making a record of all the rides....


Anyone else notice this happening as of last night?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> .....have still not processed to my uBer phone OR my dashboard ....sometimes on busy nights they have taken at least 30 minutes to post but never longer than this....good thing I am making a record of all the rides....
> 
> Anyone else notice this happening as of last night?


Dashboard and your UberPhone recent trips history will often lag. It is all updated on your dashboard when you wake up the next day. It's good to keep a mental log of how many paid rides you've completed though.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Well I've just awaken only to find that the Uber phone and the dashboard have not updated my last SEVERAL rides (between 10:30 and 11:45 PM) last night and right now it's 6:00 AM in the morning


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I've never seen it take this long???


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I've never seen it take this long???


You are right...it shouldn't take this long at all. Good thing you have a log of your shift. Hopefully your pay statement will be accurate.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

WTF..my 2 airport runs not showing up. It shows in waybills, it says still processing...Uber's servers must be ****ed up today


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Same here.....and with no "trip number" or names for the previous rides..... It's " your word against theirs"


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Same here.....and with no "trip number" or names for the previous rides..... It's " your word against theirs"


Yup, no trip numbers. The names show up in waybills..I hope I get the money


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

How do I access the last 4 waybills?.... I'm only able to see the last one and that's it.....the other rides haven't even processed yet.....am I missing something?


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Too many drivers are probably causing their servers to crash. Took over eight hours, but mine are now showing up.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I checked after every ride


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I go in on my Uber phone, go offline and check the account section


When I do that, the last 4 rides haven't even processed, but it does show the waybill of the LAST RIDE with a status of "still processing"


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm not worried about it...


----------



## Villain (Jul 18, 2014)

Same thing happened to me. I drive in los angeles and after last night, I got home at 6:45am and it only had 7 out of 25 trips that I completed. Can't see it on dash or phone. Never has happened before, I hope it will be fixed when I wake up.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

My last ride of the night is missing still, possibly more, but I can't keep track.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I've noticed it's now taking 5+ hours for weekend night rides to show up on dashboard. I kept a tally of rides last night just to be sure they all appeared.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep its happening everywhere. Everything finally showed up this morning. They were just backed up.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I still have not seen 2 rides I did at 2 am show up.... they are 6+ hours behind in L.A.


----------



## Pandaboy (Sep 10, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> .....have still not processed to my uBer phone OR my dashboard ....sometimes on busy nights they have taken at least 30 minutes to post but never longer than this....good thing I am making a record of all the rides....
> 
> Anyone else notice this happening as of last night?


Sometimes during holiday rushes Uber will not post for several hours.


----------

